# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Технические проблемы форума

## DonnieDarko

Вот уже в который раз замечаю, что форум работает ужасно медленно, а в определенные часы вообще не работает.

С чем это связано, может стоит сменить хостинг?

----------


## Bear20121

Хостинг поменять, а ещё движок обновить не помешает  :Smile:

----------


## Selbstmord

О хостинге уже был разговор вроде, на других хостах этот форум быстро снесут из за тематики. Админ писал, что на текущем хостинге форум не должны снести.

----------


## DonnieDarko

Абузоустойчивых хостеров много, например leaseweb

----------


## DonnieDarko

Ну вот, походу у вас проблемы с DNS  :Frown: 

Хех, хоть я тут один на форуме сейчас нахожусь, он все равно нещадно тормозит.
АДМИН, свяжись с техподдержкой хостера и объясни, что так дальше продолжаться не может. Пусть они исправят свои косяки, например перенесут на другой сервак, помощнее, или дело с ними больше иметь не будем. Техсаппорт надо время от времени припугивать, пока качество оказываемых услуг не поднимется на приемлемый уровень.

----------


## Сахасрара

А я уж думала, менты накрыли :EEK!:  :Wink:

----------


## Каин

> Ну вот, походу у вас проблемы с DNS 
> 
> Хех, хоть я тут один на форуме сейчас нахожусь, он все равно нещадно тормозит.
> АДМИН, свяжись с техподдержкой хостера и объясни, что так дальше продолжаться не может. Пусть они исправят свои косяки, например перенесут на другой сервак, помощнее, или дело с ними больше иметь не будем. Техсаппорт надо время от времени припугивать, пока качество оказываемых услуг не поднимется на приемлемый уровень.


 Тебе бы ему в личку лучше написать.

----------


## Игорёк

> А я уж думала, менты накрыли


 Впервый раз я подумал про бекап. второй раз уже ничего не думал..

----------


## grey

То что тормозило - это была ддос атака на всего хостера, вот и наш сайт не работал.

ДНС заменены после 2х дневного простоя)

----------


## Selbstmord

Почему я не могу писать сообщения в разделе НЕсуицид? Пишет, что типа мой аккаунт либо отключен, либо не активирован, либо я пытаюсь совершить действие, доступное только админам. В других разделах могу писать. В чем дело?

----------


## Selbstmord

То есть как в рандоме?)) Ты имеешь в виду, что это просто глюки форума?! О_о

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Интересно,а доступ к способам суицида закрыли мне по какой причине?как сильно буйной?)

----------


## Selbstmord

У меня тоже этого раздела нет.

----------


## ♣♣♣

Вот смотрю я,  кто онлайн http://suicide-forum.com/online.php
и вижу интересную тенденцию - многие гости имеют статус "Осуществляет поиск по форуму".
Тормоза действительно есть.
Может быть кто-то пытается ддосить именно форум, нагружая его через форумский поиск (много ресурсов хоста жрется именно от использования этой функции).
Рекомендовал бы вообще убрать поиск, либо закрыть его для гостей.

----------


## splin

> Почему я не могу писать сообщения в разделе НЕсуицид? Пишет, что типа мой аккаунт либо отключен, либо не активирован, либо я пытаюсь совершить действие, доступное только админам. В других разделах могу писать. В чем дело?


 у меня тоже такой глюк???

----------


## Selbstmord

> Вот смотрю я,  кто онлайн http://suicide-forum.com/online.php
> и вижу интересную тенденцию - многие гости имеют статус "Осуществляет поиск по форуму".
> Тормоза действительно есть.
> Может быть кто-то пытается ддосить именно форум, нагружая его через форумский поиск (много ресурсов хоста жрется именно от использования этой функции).
> Рекомендовал бы вообще убрать поиск, либо закрыть его для гостей.


 Плюсую!

*splin*, мне вот вчера удалось написать. До этого был этот глюк, но потом убрался. Видимо, и правда какие то сбои.

----------


## Игорёк

Не могу писать сообщения в последнем разделе. 
что-то типа "ваш аккаунт не имеет доступа"

----------


## Каин

> Ну, вот я снова в форуме.


 Здорово, *Зануда*, в твоей теме, как и вообще в последнем раделеле тоже не могу остовлять сообщения, с чем это связано не знаю. Поэтому и говорю тебе именно здесь:"здорова!".

----------


## Black Angel

*Каин*
Это конечно очень печально, что ты не можешь писать "в последнем разделе", но это не повод флудить в техническом разделе. Если подобное будет продолжаться, получишь бан.

----------


## Каин

> *Каин*
> Это конечно очень печально, что ты не можешь писать "в последнем разделе", но это не повод флудить в техническом разделе. Если подобное будет продолжаться, получишь бан.


 Мой предыдущий пост, не только приветствие Зануды, он также показывает техническую проблему форума.* Почему я не могу оставлять комментарии в последнем разделе?*  Мне, наверное надо было это выделить жирным,как сейчас,может быть тогда вы бы не грозились банами, а попытались разобраться *"почему?"*.

----------


## Dione

и я не могу....

----------


## Black Angel

> Мой предыдущий пост, не только приветствие Зануды, он также показывает техническую проблему форума.* Почему я не могу оставлять комментарии в последнем разделе?*  Мне, наверное надо было это выделить жирным,как сейчас,может быть тогда вы бы не грозились банами, а попытались разобраться *"почему?"*.


 На форуме бывают различные глюки, устранить их может только администратор, по всем подобным вопросам следует обращаться к нему. Модераторы не имеют доступа к технической части форума.

----------


## Another

Доброго времени суток. Не знаю куда написать, точнее лично выискивать администраторов и задавать им вопросы боюсь отчего пишу сюда. 
Я заметил глюк с часами. Ну как так. Например у меня внизу форума написано:
*часовой пояс GMT +4, время: 03:12.*
А у меня на самом деле время *19* часов
Может часы не исправны там где форум находится и можно как-то починить бы? А то не совсем удобно следить за сообщениями так.

----------


## fuсka rolla

ты не понял, это- конспирация )

----------


## Failure

Я у себя в опциях методом тыка подобрала часовой пояс: *GMT -5* (только в "подвале" форума он отображается, как GMT -4 - видимо, из-за летнего времени). Теперь все ОК.  :Smile:

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ка.кого хера я не имею доступа к разделу НеСуицид?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Че,в бан меня пошлете сразу да?гады бездушные модераторы,всё,пошла вешаться из-за вас,модераторы!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Гражданин

Господа, как решить проблему с неправильным отображением времени?

----------


## fuсka rolla

а может ну ее- это проблему? или как? почему тебе она важна? Я, правда, не понимаю )

----------


## Failure

> Господа, как решить проблему с неправильным отображением времени?


 Извращнуться и поставить себе "правильное"  :Smile: 



> Я у себя в опциях методом тыка подобрала часовой пояс: *GMT -5* (только в "подвале" форума он отображается, как GMT -4 - видимо, из-за летнего времени). Теперь все ОК.


 Мой кабинет - Настройки и параметры - Опции - Опции даты и времени - Часовой пояс... 
Выбрать там подходящую поправку. Мне подошло: "(GMT -5:00) Восточное время (США и Канада), Богота, Лима"

----------


## Гражданин

Пробовал ставить пару других поясов, ни фига. Вообщем я забил)

----------


## Failure

У меня сегодня время снова правильно стало показываться.

----------


## Freezer2007

> У меня сегодня время снова правильно стало показываться.


 Даже не работающие часы 2 раза в сутки показывают правильное время) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## grey

Часы исправлены.

----------


## Failure

Такие две проблемы обнаружились.

У меня. Не вставляются смайлики в текст сообщения. Если щелкаю по смайлу - вообще ничего не происходит. Если перетаскиваю его в текст - получается надпись в виде ссылки, которая надписью и остается при предпросмотре. Получается, если только я знаками напишу - например, : ) отображается как смайлик улыбки. Но я не знаю, какими символами другие смайлы изобразить. 
(В опциях галочка "Отключить смайлы в тексте" не стоит).

У другого человека. Не печатается "ъ", а получается вместо него открывающий тег жирного шрифта.

----------


## Failure

Обнаружила у себя еще парочку траблов: нет средств форматирования сообщения и еще невозможно править свой пост. Но заодно поняла и причину: *новый редактор сообщений не дружит с Оперой!* В Файрфокс все нормально. 
Пользуюсь я Оперой, в ней у меня все вкладки-закладки, открывать отдельный браузер для форума - как-то не айс... Ну, обойдусь пока так. Или выучу BB-коды  :Smile:

----------


## Каин

> Обнаружила у себя еще парочку траблов: нет средств форматирования сообщения и еще невозможно править свой пост. Но заодно поняла и причину: *новый редактор сообщений не дружит с Оперой!* В Файрфокс все нормально. 
> Пользуюсь я Оперой, в ней у меня все вкладки-закладки, открывать отдельный браузер для форума - как-то не айс... Ну, обойдусь пока так. Или выучу BB-коды


 У меня тоже Опера, и ничего не изменилось, можно делать и то и другое (что вы перечислили).

----------


## Failure

> У меня тоже Опера, и ничего не изменилось, можно делать и то и другое (что вы перечислили).


 Это уже интереснее... "Значит, будем искать!" (с)

----------


## Desenchante

Не могу зайти на форум под старым логином.
Пароль и логин 100% правильные. раньше все работало

----------


## riogo

и высылки забытого пароля на почту нет (((((

----------


## Failure

> корявый поиск, кажется он не включает посты которые были до апдейта


 Да, их нет, увы. Я тоже заметила - еще тогда, сразу. 
Хочешь почитать, что человек о себе раньше рассказывал - ан нет, облом...

----------


## grey

восстановление пароля и рассылка уведомлений может глюкать с mail.ru и возможно с другими ящиками. лучше gmail использовать

----------


## Сиреневый Февраль

А могли бы сделать так, чтобы полностью всё по-русски стало?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> А могли бы сделать так, чтобы полностью всё по-русски стало?


 А что не по-русски? Вы про некоторые функции в кабинете?

----------


## Сиреневый Февраль

> А что не по-русски? Вы про некоторые функции в кабинете?


 Ну да.. Вроде ничего такого, но немного напрягает..

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Ну да.. Вроде ничего такого, но немного напрягает..


 Это неосуществимо )
Если очень нужно что-то подсказать- пиши. Поможем настроить.

----------


## WICKED

Сделайте побольше разрешение для аватарак.

----------


## Taliesin

Уважаемая администрация, по неизвестным причинам не вижу раздел "Способы суицида", хотя требуемые 30 сообщений настрочил еще более года назад. (Тогда же и скопировал большую часть полезного содержимого, но наверняка есть и новое.)

То ли я ослеп или совсем рассеян, то ли старые сообщения не засчитываются. Если второе, будьте добры, откройте вручную. Пофлудить ради сей светлой цели могу, но что-то не хочется.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

администратор форума (grey) закрыл этот раздел

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Уважаемая администрация, по неизвестным причинам не вижу раздел "Способы суицида".


 Долгая история. Сначала- говорили, обсуждали, дискутировали. А потом Грею приснился сон..... 

Так раздел и был закрыт. )))))

----------


## wiki

У меня почему-то время стало неправильно отоброжаться. На 3 часа вперёд. Именно сегодня заметила, раньше такого не было.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

я думаю дело в настройках часового пояса (не времени) у тя на компе или в профиле.

----------


## wiki

Так раньше-то такого не было)))Да и в настройках чётко написано время Москва,Санкт-Петербург,Волгоград +3 часа. А время всё-равно на 3 часа вперёд получается))))странно даже. 

 Я щас ради прикола взяла и поставила время без + как будто я нахожусь в Дублин,Лондон,Лисабон,Касабланка,Эдинбург и сохранила ради прикола вот так, и время стало нормальным))) :Big Grin:  

  Во прикол,находясь в России именно на этом форуме живу по заграничному времени :Big Grin:  :Smile: )) при чём в течении 3 последних дней. Как будто мой ноут взял и сам переехал заграницу,без меня, в тоже время находясь у меня дома.)))

 plaksivaya_tryapka,а у тебя как со временем? Нормальное стоит???? А то мож пока тебя не было всю нашу часовую зону как-то передвинули?)))

----------


## Amonimus

Не знаю был ли вопрос, но ответ хочу получитя я.
Почему на сайте избыточное количество английских шаблонов от движка? Вот первая видная фраза 


> There are currently 1 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 0 guests)


 Проблемы с разработкой или баги?

----------


## Amonimus

Можно хотя бы справку перевести или нужно самому?

----------


## X-Men

У меня тоже вопросы есть.Не стал создавать новую тему,решил сюда написать.Почему форум частично на английском языку?Не могу из за этого отредактировать свой профиль,поставить подпись и аву.

----------


## dukha

Проблема не техническая, но всё же: по какой причине удаляют мои посты?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Проблема не техническая, но всё же: по какой причине удаляют мои посты?


 Именно Ваши посты не удаляют. Удаляют в связке с Вашим оппонентом. Последний пост был удален во избежание срача- слишком саркастичный комментарий Вы оставили, оный мог быть, и фактически был воспринят как оскорбление. Помните, что Вы общаетесь не с ботами, а с живыми людьми. Спасибо за понимание.

----------


## dukha

Выдано нарушение за неуважение к оппоненту. По всем вопросам- к fucka roll-e.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> возвращаемся к старому вопросу, на который местное "правительство" стабильно ложит мпх. 
> когда он последний раз поднимался, выяснили что ограничения в разделе изза его немодерируемости. так зачем нужна такая немодерируемость, если в итоге упала активность самого популярного когда то раздела и всего форума в целом?
> верните всё как было или уберите ограничения.


 Там царит немодерируемость. Ограничение только на контингент: не могут постить только не набравшие определенного кол-ва сообщений и те, кому выдано нарушение (не путать с банном). 
Самый активный раздел, Палсвейв, это "Моя проблема". Последние модеративные действия, совершенные во "флудильне": удаление мной пары тем по просьбе их создателя. Все, как и было- ограничений нет. 
p.s. Lilianna, Перерождённый получают устное предупреждение за очевидный флуд.
dukha- за уже надоевший мне, и оскорбительный для других, стеб.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

хорошо, допишем это в правила раздела (верхняя тема)

----------


## end

- поиск как-то нехорошо работает. не находит сообщения, которым больше года.
- Также и в профиле пользователя, когда выбираешь показать сообщения пользователя (возможно и темы тоже) также показываются не больше чем за год.
- Ну и не помешало бы ДОперевести с английского

----------


## _lamer

Товарищи, не могу отправить ЛС. Могу создать его...создаю..а где кнопка отправить..или что..на одном форе нужно было набить определённое кол-во сообщений, чтобы открылась возможность писать в личку. Здесь нет такого? А то мне пишут, а я их послать..то есть ответить людям добрым не могу.

----------


## Кирилллл

когда открываешь сообщение там внизу диалоговое окно, а ещё ниже кнопка, инпут "создать сообщение". и вот при нажатии на неё то что в диалоговом окне отправлется добрым людям, т.е. сообщение отправляется. У меня так.

----------


## _lamer

судя по добрым ответам на фене - да, работает!

----------


## advocatus diaboli

Это неактуально для большинства и малоактуально для немногих остальных, но всё-таки, надеюсь впервые, озвучу.)
Речь о том, что в иностранные слова не удаётся вставить буквы с диакритическими знаками (вроде умлаутов, т.е. трёх букв с двумя точками над ними, в немецком) из Таблицы символов, точнее удаётся, но после размещения сообщения на их месте получается невесть что.)
Например, вот что выходит заместо скопированного у-умлаута (u с двумя точками сверху)): &#252;

----------


## advocatus diaboli

Та же беда и с другими необычными буквами (вроде немецкой эс-цэт), специально проверил.)
Кстати, на Пагесе, двух дочерних) форумах и в ВК такого не было. А вот в "мыле") было, но по-другому.

----------


## qwe

Мне перестали приходить все уведомления с форума. О личных сообщениях, о темах с подпиской.
Полностью.

----------


## qwe

по прежнему нет уведомлений.

----------


## grey

У кого пароли не восстанавливаются и уведомления не приходят у вас какой почтовик? mail.ru gmail.com или какой?

----------


## qwe

> У кого пароли не восстанавливаются и уведомления не приходят у вас какой почтовик? mail.ru gmail.com или какой?


 mail.ru

24.07.2014  Все равно нет уведомлений

----------


## grey

Исправлено. Частично. Письма могут попадать в папку СПАМ.

----------


## qwe

> Исправлено. Частично. Письма могут попадать в папку СПАМ.


 Спасибо)

----------


## brusnika

Вчера вообще весь день зайти не могла на форум :EEK!:

----------


## Bila

Жаль, что сообщения не восстановили.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

не знаю, у меня аналогично(

----------


## grey

какая ошибка при загрузке?

----------


## rainbow walker

> какая ошибка при загрузке?


 Невозможно переместить/скопировать файл

----------


## Reita

Ни фотку не поменять ни аватарку  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Исправьте пожалуйста.

----------


## ноль

> Ни фотку не поменять ни аватарку  Исправьте пожалуйста.


 Тебя сглазили.

----------


## qwe

Второй день не приходят уведомления с форума...

----------


## qwe

и все-таки они не приходят  :Wink:

----------


## Ookami

> Ни фотку не поменять ни аватарку  Исправьте пожалуйста.


 Поддерживаю просьбу!

Первый вариант - введите ссылку на изображение с другого сайта:
->
Загрузка не удалась, так как невозможна запись во временный файл.

Второй вариант - загрузите изображение со своего компьютера:
->
Невозможно переместить/скопировать файл

----------


## Rum

И я не могу аватарку сменить!
Уже месяц пытаюсь.  :Frown:

----------


## qwe

А уведомления все не приходят)
вернее, что-то такое было 2 дня больше месяца назад.

----------


## qwe

Снова нет уведомлений.
Интересно, почему это происходит?

----------


## TheRiddle

А что можно сделать, когда у собеседника в личных сообщениях забито и ему нельзя написать? Сам он при этом ничего не понимает и обижается, что я не пишу. А я не могу отправить сообщение, потому что у него ящик забит  :Frown:

----------


## Vladislav

Почему личные сообщения глючат?

----------


## Ookami

> Поддерживаю просьбу!
> 
> Первый вариант - введите ссылку на изображение с другого сайта:
> ->
> Загрузка не удалась, так как невозможна запись во временный файл.
> 
> Второй вариант - загрузите изображение со своего компьютера:
> ->
> Невозможно переместить/скопировать файл


 Не прошло и полгода... ^^;

Ну что, все равно спасибо, что установка аватаров теперь работает ^_-

----------


## qwe

В который раз уже не приходят уведомления о ЛС и комментариях)

----------


## Reita

Господа модераторы,а что это за блямба в виде звездочки красуется около моего ника,когда смотришь список присутствующих?  :Smile:  Любопытно просто,раньше этого не было.

----------


## Pechalka

Ты поставил на режим невидимый, вот она и красуется.

----------


## Игорёк

В окне набора текста, слова не переносятся по строкам. Очень неудобно. Можно что-нибудь сделать ?

----------


## Игорёк

Можно тогда хотя бы причины узнать? Или это у меня на 2х компах что-то глюкануло одновременно ?

----------


## Анна 7777777

> В окне набора текста, слова не переносятся по строкам. Очень неудобно. Можно что-нибудь сделать ?


 Игорь, если я правильно поняла твою проблему - у тебя текст идет одной длинной строчкой? Нажми на первую кнопку сверху "Remove Format"

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорь, если я правильно поняла твою проблему - у тебя текст идет одной длинной строчкой? Нажми на первую кнопку сверху "Remove Format"


 Да, одной строкой. Нажимаю, где это возможно, а возможно это не везде. Например при использовании цитаты (как сейчас) - эта кнопка не нажимается.

----------


## Анна 7777777

> Да, одной строкой. Нажимаю, где это возможно, а возможно это не везде. Например при использовании цитаты (как сейчас) - эта кнопка не нажимается.


 Если хочешь ответить с использованием цитаты - сначала нажми кнопку "расширенный режим", а потом ТУ кнопку. Попробуй сейчас.

Раньше по умолчанию все было нормально, а теперь приходится вот так вот самим форматировать текст. Я думаю, это так у всех, у меня тоже уже где-то месяц так.

----------


## Игорёк

Я вижу только "Расширенный поиск".
Ну как бы ради этого я и спрашиваю - "почему так ?", и - "можно ли вернуть ?" )

Больше месяца, намного.. не с полгода ли как.

----------


## Анна 7777777

> Я вижу только "Расширенный поиск".Ну как бы ради этого я и спрашиваю - "почему так ?", и - "можно ли вернуть ?" )Больше месяца, намного.. не с полгода ли как.


  Нет, именно "Расширенный режим" - внизу, справа.У меня эта проблема даже меньше месяца. Еще я вчера что-то поменяла в настройках, завтра если будет время - вспомню и напишу.Сегодня уже времени нет.А, может быть, нам завтра Кто-нибудь что-нибудь ответит на наши вопросы?...

----------


## NEET

> Если хочешь ответить с использованием цитаты - сначала нажми кнопку "расширенный режим", а потом ТУ кнопку. Попробуй сейчас.
> 
> Раньше по умолчанию все было нормально, а теперь приходится вот так вот самим форматировать текст. Я думаю, это так у всех, у меня тоже уже где-то месяц так.


 Помогло. Спасибо  :Smile:  Хотелось бы, конечно, как раньше, но "на безрыбье..."

----------


## Анна 7777777

Я потом еще напишу - что в настройках надо поменять (если вспомню)).  Просто сегодня не могла пол-дня зайти на форум - сейчас зашла с прокси-сервера, но постоянно отсюда вылетаю, поэтому мои действия тут сильно ограничены сегодня. ))

----------


## Revsh

Да, неплохо было бы, если бы наш "супер-модератор" озаботился решением данной проблемы. Но, видимо, других дел много. Некогда.

----------

